# Knitting for income vs donating



## wtaber (Mar 16, 2014)

Custom knitting has been a nice supplement to my farm income for the last 15 years or so. I depend on it to help pay my expenses. I love to knit, but must use all my hours in ways that generate income. There seems to be 2 main sources of competition: mass produced imports and knitters that give it away. The imports are generally shoddy materials put together poorly, so people who purchase these get what the pay for.

I would like to gently remind those of you who knit and then give away that yarn AND your labor, that maybe it is affecting a custom knitter in your area. I'm not talking about knitting for your family or for fundraising at your church. I do that too. But for neighbours, friends, co-workers........ maybe you could refer them to someone who does it for a living.

At one time, I owned a couple of acres of orchard that had 20 big cherry trees. I was working off the farm and didn't know what to do with the tons of cherries ripening on the trees. I put up a sign for "Free cherries, you pick". A neighboring orchardist reminded me that he and other depended on the income from their orchards so that I was being very UN-neighborly by giving it away. Same thing with giving away knitting.

Offering this as just another take on the value of knitted items.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

This is an interesting post, and I can see both sides. If a friend asks me to make something for her, I'll usually oblige and ask her to buy the yarn. I love to knit. That's one of the qualities of friendship. I also understand the point of view of those who knit for profit. 

It's the same with writers. I am a writer. I cringe when someone says, "My friend loaned me a copy of your last book. I really enjoyed it." On one hand, I'm pleased, on the other, I'm out the 35-40 cents I make on each book sold. That's right. Writers are not raking in the bucks, so every sale helps. But, I've got to ask myself, what kind of a friend would I be if I said, "No way. Go buy it yourself."


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Cash cannot replace the feeling I get when I give my handcrafted item to someone.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Excellent post. I've also in the past supplemented my income with knitting .


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

this is a tough one. I do agree with jinx, & as most of the people receiving donated goods do appreciate them, and could not afford them for one reason or another.
I suggest to you that you do "high end goods". What would you suggest that all of us that knit for charity do with our knitted items? I hear all the time on here, as well as from personal experience, craft shows just don't do it. If you sell enough to pay the table expense you are lucky. If you price them for what they should sell for, you would not sell any. I for one believe that charity begins at home, so I try and help my local community. What with postage as it is, I cannot afford to ship.
I am not going to stop knitting, So, please tell me and the rest of the charity knitters what to do?


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I can understand where you're coming from, I truly do. But, when I give away knitted items it's because they want something I made. I also own a store and knitted goods just don't sell here.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I think thats a bit of a cheek, I knit for charity, its t raise funds for the Blind society, our government does not support them and they rely on donations to help the blind people, granted they do get a disability grant from the government but its a pittance R1200 a month, do the conversion into your own currency, and see if you can put a roof over your head and still feed yourself. All my work does get sold to raise these funds and I dont take a penny of it.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I can see both sides of the issue. I sell my knitted items on etsy, knit as gifts for family and friends. When a friend asks me to make something for them, if I have the time I will oblige as long as they buy the yarn. I also donate knitted items to charity.

While I agree with you about referring friends to knitters-for-hire, the other side of that coin is also important. Sometimes a friend wants something handmade (possibly to give as a gift), they don't always have the funds to pay for someone to make it as well as buy the high quality yarn. It makes sense to refer them when you know they can afford to pay the labor, but if their budget is also extremely tight I wouldn't feel comfortable saying no.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Custom knitting.....

Custom machine knitting. 

Charity/friendship hand knitting. 

Is there any real competition?


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

While I understand your side of this situation I also can see the donation side. I mainly knit twiddle.muffs which are for sale on Amazon, eBay and Etsy. My situation is i live in a small rural community which means most recipients of the muffs are not able to pay for them. The nursing homes can't afford to provide them to their Alzheimer patients either. Yes I also knit other items but all my knitted items go to the poorest of the poor. A baby going home from the hospital with rags on. A child who doesn't have a hat or mittens when the temperature drops to -20° . The recipients of my donated items couldn't afford to pay for them.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I do knit for charity. I knit for those that do not have money to purchase sweaters, hats, scarfs or blankets for themselves.
I guess I have been lucky because no one has ever asked me to make them a garment. My grandmother, when she was dying, asked me to knit a baby sweater for her caregiver and my daughter asked me to make a sweater as a baby gift. I could refuse neither one. I have been knitting for over 75 years. Do you really think that you are losing money because people are knitting for their friends? And isn't that part of friendship??? 

I would be curious to know, how many people are asked by friends or strangers for made to order knits.
I live in a city, perhaps it is different where you live.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I do think that each area is supported by a different clientele, and the age group that shops. The young moms now will buy if they are in the "in " colors and grandparents always pick up the flannel quilt first! I try and knit according to what colors are in the decorating books, pink and blue are not foremost anymore, but I have sold every brown, tan or black item I have made, boy or girl. When I sew it is usually the cartoon characters in bibs, quilts, etc. sport teams in kitchen wear etc. My own rule has been usually 6 of everything, I have cut that down to three and take orders so I don't have to put some on sale.
I price my items according to the economy of the area, except for the hand quilted quilts they remain at $450-$3000 and I sold 2 again this year, sometimes three. That is about all I can get done with all the other items. This past year I had 392 items from $1.50 to $3000. They would garner twice that in other areas, but I am satisfied for now.
I try and go to as many sales as possible, and we have many in this area, and I try to buy too because I know the hard work. I always need bunko or secret pal gifts so search out the little things that they would know I did not make and be easy to guess me, lol!


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Naughty Knitter said:


> I do knit for charity. I knit for those that do not have money to purchase sweaters, hats, scarfs or blankets for themselves.
> I guess I have been lucky because no one has ever asked me to make them a garment. My grandmother, when she was dying, asked me to knit a baby sweater for her caregiver and my daughter asked me to make a sweater as a baby gift. I could refuse neither one. I have been knitting for over 75 years. Do you really think that you are losing money because people are knitting for their friends? And isn't that part of friendship???
> 
> I would be curious to know, how many people are asked by friends or strangers for made to order knits.
> I live in a city, perhaps it is different where you live.


I have knit a few things for payment. Several years ago a friend asked me to knit hats, mittens and scarves for her grown daughters for Christmas. She bought the yarn and paid me for my time. I knit socks for my daughter and granddaughter but would never expect them to pay me as I feel it is a labor of love. I no longer knit for payment only charity.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

ELareau said:


> I can see both sides of the issue. I sell my knitted items on etsy, knit as gifts for family and friends. When a friend asks me to make something for them, if I have the time I will oblige as long as they buy the yarn. I also donate knitted items to charity.
> 
> While I agree with you about referring friends to knitters-for-hire, the other side of that coin is also important. Sometimes a friend wants something handmade (possibly to give as a gift), they don't always have the funds to pay for someone to make it as well as buy the high quality yarn. It makes sense to refer them when you know they can afford to pay the labor, but if their budget is also extremely tight I wouldn't feel comfortable saying no.


When I know someone is really sincere in wanting to give something special but cannot afford the cash out lay, I will barter with them. They know up front how much the item is worth and we bargain what they have to barter. We keep it close in total amounts so neither feels out of sorts.
Of course when it is a true need then from me it is a "gift".


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

So if you are unable to sell your cherries you should let them go to waste rather than give them away?
Coming from a farming background I can see your neighbors' POV however it's not their place (or yours) to set rules for others' sales/gifts


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> I think thats a bit of a cheek, I knit for charity, its t raise funds for the Blind society, our government does not support them and they rely on donations to help the blind people, granted they do get a disability grant from the government but its a pittance R1200 a month, do the conversion into your own currency, and see if you can put a roof over your head and still feed yourself. All my work does get sold to raise these funds and I dont take a penny of it.


Read through the original post - she does exempt fundraising - take a deep breath; count to 10.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

bakrmom said:


> So if you are unable to sell your cherries you should let them go to waste rather than give them away?
> Coming from a farming background I can see your neighbors' POV however it's not their place (or yours) to set rules for others' sales/gifts


If the farmer doesn't have the resources to harvest they can call the broker who usually handles the labor to pick and transport of the crop. 
The strawberry farmers used to advertise a "you pick" for a fee.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

But again it is a choice. Not everyone, farmer or not, wants to contract with a broker. It's their choice. I know people that go to produce auctions, buy cheap and sell high in their front yard. Is that fair to the neighbor that grows all their own produce (a lot of time and money involved)to sell in their yard? Maybe, maybe not but it is still free choice


----------



## Yarnity (May 21, 2016)

gr8 said:


> Read through the original post - she does exempt fundraising - take a deep breath; count to 10.


That's not what I read.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Just curious, after reading some of your other posts. Does Custom Knitting Mean Machine knitted?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

babsbarb said:


> Just curious, after reading some of your other posts. Does Custom Knitting Mean Machine knitted?


I do custom knitting and work with a few boutiques in my area and some galleries, no my items are not machine knitted but what difference does it make? Machine knitting can be every bit as challenging as hand knitting and the investment in a knitting machine can be costly.

That said, I do custom knitting but I also knit to give items away. I knit hats, scarves and mittens for clothing drives and I also knit them to leave at the public library for anyone who needs those items, it doesn't impact my custom knitting sales in the least.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't think my gifts to special education teachers or VA hospital inpatient pharmacy employees in the greater Pittsburgh area is in direct competition with anyone. The knitting and crocheting helps keep me sane and able to care for my disabled child.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

wgornick said:


> Custom knitting has been a nice supplement to my farm income for the last 15 years or so. I depend on it to help pay my expenses. I love to knit, but must use all my hours in ways that generate income. There seems to be 2 main sources of competition: mass produced imports and knitters that give it away. The imports are generally shoddy materials put together poorly, so people who purchase these get what the pay for.
> 
> I would like to gently remind those of you who knit and then give away that yarn AND your labor, that maybe it is affecting a custom knitter in your area. I'm not talking about knitting for your family or for fundraising at your church. I do that too. But for neighbours, friends, co-workers........ maybe you could refer them to someone who does it for a living.
> 
> ...


Why not sell online? Etsy, for instance. You will not be competing with those of us who only contribute to charities then.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

gr8 said:


> Read through the original post - she does exempt fundraising - take a deep breath; count to 10.


 :sm24:


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I had to think about this. I give most of my projects away to people who would not buy a custom item anyway, so I don't think I'm taking money out of anyone's mouth. Occasionally, I have sold a few things but I really don't like doing that. I admire anyone who can sell enough to make it worth their while!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

wgornick said:


> Custom knitting has been a nice supplement to my farm income for the last 15 years or so. I depend on it to help pay my expenses. I love to knit, but must use all my hours in ways that generate income. There seems to be 2 main sources of competition: mass produced imports and knitters that give it away. The imports are generally shoddy materials put together poorly, so people who purchase these get what the pay for.
> 
> I would like to gently remind those of you who knit and then give away that yarn AND your labor, that maybe it is affecting a custom knitter in your area. I'm not talking about knitting for your family or for fundraising at your church. I do that too. But for neighbours, friends, co-workers........ maybe you could refer them to someone who does it for a living.
> 
> Offering this as just another take on the value of knitted items.


Interesting. I have to ask you why you think that any of us who love to knit would refer a friend or a family member to a custom knitter if we want to be the ones to knit an item for them? We may not be knitting to supplement our income, we love the process of knitting and having the recipients appreciate OUR work. If I take the amount of hours and yarn it takes to complete a wrap to give to my mom, friend or neighbor, should I forego that and tell her to pay someone like you $200-$300?

Your request just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bakrmom said:


> So if you are unable to sell your cherries you should let them go to waste rather than give them away?
> Coming from a farming background I can see your neighbors' POV however *it's not their place (or yours) to set rules for others' sales/gifts*


Exactly!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't know many knitters in my area, and certainly no one who knits to supplement their income.


----------



## LlM2845 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have knit & crocheted for sale and gifting for many years. One Xmas I was asked to do an entire list for a lady that started in early Sept. And ended just in time Christmas Eve day. However, I have stopped crafting for pay. Now do all my work for family & friends. My daughter is a preschool teacher and every year that she has taught I have made between 18 to 24 Xmas socks for her students and fill with pencils,
, erasers and things. Also her coworkers love the scarfs,fingerless gloves,and slippers etc...etc... have always been fun. Now have a Great Grand to make toys for. He loves monsters! So monsters is it for now.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Shannon123 said:


> Interesting. I have to ask you why you think that any of us who love to knit would refer a friend or a family member to a custom knitter if we want to be the ones to knit an item for them? We may not be knitting to supplement our income, we love the process of knitting and having the recipients appreciate OUR work. If I take the amount of hours and yarn it takes to complete a wrap to give to my mom, friend or neighbor, should I forego that and tell her to pay someone like you $200-$300?
> 
> Your request just doesn't make any sense.


Thank you for saying what I have been thinking.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

I am going to keep doing what I have for years. It is my choice whether I give away my knitting to Family friends and charties or sell items. My home my rules.


----------



## wtaber (Mar 16, 2014)

I certainly didn't make my little comment to start a war on here. I was reacting to the many, many enteries that say "nobody values hand crafted items so I give them away". 

Why pay for something if you can get it for free. A shopper on Saturday was looking over my table of knitting and said she'd like to buy... but her neighbor had been keeping her and her husband and their 3 children in hats mittens and scarves for the last many years, all for free. She asked if I'd give her my pattern for the mittens, so she could give it to her neighbor! I guess that would mean they'd get nicer mittens free.

So, I'm not ranting here, just sharing my challenge of getting by. Most of my farm customers are regular blue collar folks and my knitting sells at double or sometimes triple the cost of the materials. I purchase large quantities of yarns to keep prices as reasonable as possible. I knit with a variety of tools that suit the items: 2-400 needles at a time, a bodkin and the sewing machine... Whatever works best for the project.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I can understand your point, BUT and yes that is a big but, those that most knit for as in charities would never buy quality hand knitted items as they are in need. Money for cancer patients goes to treatment often and families to stay close by. Often they need a pick me up and some ones kindness even if they are not there are uplifting. I believe if your knitting is great and you have a good place to sell it then you should not need to worry about what others are doing. Your quality speaks for its self.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I can understand your point, BUT and yes that is a big but, those that most knit for as in charities would never buy quality hand knitted items as they are in need. Money for cancer patients goes to treatment often and families to stay close by. Often they need a pick me up and some ones kindness even if they are not there are uplifting. I believe if your knitting is great and you have a good place to sell it then you should not need to worry about what others are doing. Your quality speaks for its self.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Amen. Thank you for your post. As with you I knit to supplement our meager social security (another topic you don't want me to get started on). As I was saying hubby and I do craft shows and on of our products is my knitted and crocheted items. I can't tell you how often I have something one year selling well at a fair price and the next every gal who has ever pick up a hook or needle comes out the next and undercuts my prices.

On of the worse was a few years ago (maybe 5) no one was selling the crochet top kitchen towels. I decided to try a few. They took off like hot cakes. I had a tough time keeping up with them. The following year seems like everybody had them and one show we did a woman had hundreds of them and was selling them for $2.00 each $3.00 a pair. There is no way I can compete with that price, it dang nears costs me that much in material. Hubby mentioned to her (she was two spots from us) that she wasn't making and money. Her response was I don't care I just love making them and want to get rid of them.

Anyway just wanted to thank you for your posting. You said it so well


----------



## Vermont Grammy (Jan 5, 2012)

I can't imagine how anyone can make a profit selling their knitted items. The hours it takes!!! Then the cost of the yarn and the small amount of money people are willing to pay, unless it's a custom order, of course. I have a friend who sells at bazaars and she seems happy with $200 after knitting all year. I guess you have to love to knit!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

What a minefield! No definitive answer I think! ????


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Custom knitting (as it's called) has nothing to do with love of knitting and knitting for a good cause such as a charity, it's a lovely feeling knowing that you are helping others doing what you love.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with you.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

DO you have aStockingettw st cardigan in a womens 1 or 2 x sz?
If so what is the selling priiiicwe
Are we in the same country for the best mail price etc etc. What color>?
i d like one similar to whatIdidlong ago and am very slow after a stroke last Dec,.

sincerely interested, b in wi, usa my pc is not cery reliable, so may be slow in ressponding


wgornick said:


> Custom knitting has been a nice supplement to my farm income for the last 15 years or so. I depend on it to help pay my expenses. I love to knit, but must use all my hours in ways that generate income. There seems to be 2 main sources of competition: mass produced imports and knitters that give it away. The imports are generally shoddy materials put together poorly, so people who purchase these get what the pay for.
> 
> I would like to gently remind those of you who knit and then give away that yarn AND your labor, that maybe it is affecting a custom knitter in your area. I'm not talking about knitting for your family or for fundraising at your church. I do that too. But for neighbours, friends, co-workers........ maybe you could refer them to someone who does it for a living.
> 
> ...


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

I have thought about trying a craft show. My knitting is not very professional and I am slow. 
But I always think "maybe next year". Then realize I cannot knit fast enough to keep up with my 13 grand children. Christmas and birthdays, etc.


----------



## wtaber (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh, I must respond to that! For me, Living well means that I can fill the hours that I have, doing thing that I love to do: farming and knitting. Because I support myself, I must make enough to pay for the mortgage, the vehicles, the taxes, food...
My definition of custom knitting means that I create things people want or need... and if one person needs it, I'll make many more similar ones because there will be others that want them. It means using a wide variety of yarns with a basic pattern, so that each is unique. And it means being able to use up the last tiny bits of yarns, which soothe my frugal self.


----------



## pinkeyelash (Aug 13, 2015)

Well, I think you have a nerve even mentioning what other people do with their knitted items. All my life I have worked & when a job doesn't pay or finishes then I moved on to another.
I wouldn't dream of blaming anyone else. As for fruit rotting on the trees to preserve the price, that is what is wrong with this world GREED!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't understand how anyone could make money selling their hand knits. I was at a craft show a week ago where hand knit baby sweaters were selling for eight dollars. I recently knit and gave away a sweater to the three year old grandson of a neighbor. I used four skeins of Encore in this sweater. I do have some yarn left but it had three colors and I needed all those skeins. At six dollars per skein for the yarn, that sweater would have had to sell for at least $25 just to cover the cost of the yarn and our local sales tax. The $8 weren't three different colors but you can see where I'm coming from. Probably something like Red Heart yarn was used in those sweaters but still, where is the profit. They were also selling really cute animal hats for four or five dollars each and mittens for three. If I was trying to make money off the books and didn't want a regular job, it would be much more profitable to clean someone's house. People can't find anyone to do that around here even at $15 per hour. One day per month would bring in more than a months knitting. I realize cleaning isn't fun like knitting and not everyone is capable of doing it, but knitting for profit in our area just isn't possible.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Kathie said:


> I don't understand how anyone could make money selling their hand knits. I was at a craft show a week ago where hand knit baby sweaters were selling for eight dollars. I recently knit and gave away a sweater to the three year old grandson of a neighbor. I used four skeins of Encore in this sweater. I do have some yarn left but it had three colors and I needed all those skeins. At six dollars per skein for the yarn, that sweater would have had to sell for at least $25 just to cover the cost of the yarn and our local sales tax. The $8 weren't three different colors but you can see where I'm coming from. Probably something like Red Heart yarn was used in those sweaters but still, where is the profit. They were also selling really cute animal hats for four or five dollars each and mittens for three. If I was trying to make money off the books and didn't want a regular job, it would be much more profitable to clean someone's house. People can't find anyone to do that around here even at $15 per hour. One day per month would bring in more than a months knitting. I realize cleaning isn't fun like knitting and not everyone is capable of doing it, but knitting for profit in our area just isn't possible.


I think a lot depends on your market and what you knit. I used to supplement our income with knitting and did really well out of it. Now I knit and sell one of a kind shawls but I don't do fairs and a lot is word of mouth and I still do nicely.


----------



## Meggie77 (Apr 28, 2013)

Another solution to the cherry trees problem would have been to tell the other orchard farmer to pick your cherries and sell them. That would have solved your problem and his. Maybe he would have then offered to pick and give you some value in exchange for the cherries. I knit for charity and as other have said, these people cannot afford hand knitted or crocheted items.


----------



## busy nonni (Oct 9, 2016)

I absolutely hear what you are saying. I too live to knitted to supplement income (as a single parent it helped when buying Christmas presents). I have knitted for friend free of charge. I now have grandchildren and am into socks. Between socks for everyone, including adult children whether they want them or not) and counted cross stitch Christmas stocking (lined with satin and backed with velvet) I have no time to knit for money or for free. However I do agree that lots of knitting for free does have a negative effect on being able to reap a monetary reward for all that work. Happy medium somewhere?


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I knit for myself and for family and I'm now making an aran sweater for one of granddaughter's friends. She asked for it and I've known this girl for quite a while and like her very much. I don't believe my knitting for her is depriving anyone of an income since she probably could not afford to purchase from a custom knitter. I don't like the tone of the post and don't like being told I'm depriving someone of an income by knitting for friends. Isn't this what friends are for?


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I have never sold my knitting. I knit for my family, especially the grandchildren. I think the OP is very lucky if she can sell her knits, but seriously, she wants the rest of us to stop giving to family?


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

I knit, therefore I am.

And no one tells me how or why or for whom I knit.


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

I have many skeins of Red Heart yarn which I wanted to donate to the local library. None have been opened, and I live in a smoke free home with no pets. I would love to donate them to you, if you would like them. I also live in NY, and am willing to send them to you and pay for the shipping. Please PM me and we could talk.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

I saw this topic first thing yesterday and didn't want to be the first one to reply. Oh what a slippery slope, It's been interesting to see what peoples responses have been.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I used to knit for profit years ago, but since living in the states (30 years) I have always donated my knitting, I knit purely for pleasure and if the family doesn,t want any of it, goes into the donation bag. I feel as I have been well cared for all my life, this is the best way for me to give back


----------



## karriesoars (Aug 19, 2016)

Right on! The old saying, "To each his own"!
Karrie


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

So just who AM I allowed to knit for? I guess myself but that must be it. So when I'm done, as in I have enough socks, hats, scarves, mittens, blankets, sweaters, etc., I should give up knitting. Hmmm, interesting thought, but no. And I suppose I should have billed my son for those socks. 

I knit for who I want to, when I want to. I can't believe someone would waste their time thinking they could dictate where everyones knitting goes. :sm09:


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

I am an avid knitter and I have been on both sides of this discussion- after I retired , because I knit so much I had to have an outlet for my items so i had a market stall once a week in our sleepy little prairie town- I have to say I did do quite well but after doing it for awhile , close to 5 years, I was beginning to lose my love of knitting as it felt like a job- and people would see my items and then would want it in a different colour , size, etc,etc- I was beginning to feel very pressured so I stopped doing the markets and knit again what I wanted to knit- if you are going to knit to sell there are certain things that sell better than others so one has to be creative and come up with new ideas- so that being said I stopped selling and now since then I had accumulated a large pile of knitted items- socks and hats are the only things my husband and sons wear and I have no grandkids- so now I knit for a charity that sends my items to the far north of canada where I know the things are being appreciated- the charity requires outdoor items to be knit from wool so I scour all resources for discount prices- I get a good feeling from donating my items as I know a child's hands and feet will stay warm- as others have said , it is indeed a matter of choice- knitting for this charity I know the items get where they are going as it is Drs and nurses and teachers who take the items and distribute to those that need them- it is called Warm Hands Network out of Ottawa-here is the link if anyone is interested
http://warmhandsnetwork.org/


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow. Very interesting. I knit for family and shower gifts. I don't sell custom made items, but I can understand both sides. However, I believe there is a big difference between giving away a pair of acrylic mittens, and giving away a hand knit sweater made with premium yarns. I would gladly hang needed winter items on a charity tree. An expensively- made larger item might be a Christmas present or birthday gift, but would not be just handed off to someone who may not appreciate its value. Prayer shawls are always given as a donation. My take is that these charity items and personal gifts don't interfere with custom orders from people who look to buy beautiful knit items from a talented knitter. Wishing you much success in your business - it is so good to see people wearing gorgeous knits. It elevates everything we love and do.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, I will make myself unpopular on this issue, not everyone has the luxury to be able to rely on knitting as an income and sorry to step on toes but for most people myself included I would rather give my knitting away than not get paid what it's worth and for someone even politely to ask me not to make things for friends and send it to someone else to make money does not go over well with me. Not everyone can afford to pay to do what they cannot. Those that can pay and like my work enough to pay for it do those that can't or are close friends I do it at no charge and I am sorry if this offends anyone but it's honestly how I feel


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Here, here, I also live in Pittsburgh and work with project linus


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I've never knitted anything to order except for family. I have declined to sew items of clothing, directing them to the local dressmaker for clothing or to the dry cleaners for repairs. My reasoning is that they have public liability insurance - I don't and I would hate to ruin someone's expensive fabric or garment.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

cah said:


> So just who AM I allowed to knit for? I guess myself but that must be it. So when I'm done, as in I have enough socks, hats, scarves, mittens, blankets, sweaters, etc., I should give up knitting. Hmmm, interesting thought, but no. And I suppose I should have billed my son for those socks.
> 
> I knit for who I want to, when I want to. I can't believe someone would waste their time thinking they could dictate where everyones knitting goes. :sm09:


This forum is exclusively made up of knitters and crocheters. The OP should market to non-knitters and leave those of us who knit out of her equation.

In her world gardeners should stop gardening and leave it to the professionals. :sm16:


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

I agree with all sides and mainly yours on our craft - knitting. 

To make up the lost income; 
1. Can you teach your craft online like others are doing? 
2. Become an YouTube instructor; 
3. YouTube helps us knitters tremendously, but instructions are in small blocks; why not, start lessons from beginning to end in different videos. Example: I am just learning toe-up socks and am doing miserably. The one skein that I paid $24.95 is becoming a quarter skein. Also, show advanced methods for those that have reached this level. 

Good luck.


----------



## wtaber (Mar 16, 2014)

I think what is rankling many is my poor choice of words. "Donation" - for many this is their altruistic way to give back or pay forward or just to make the world a better place. When I wrote that, I was thinking of really thinking about how those folks affect us, as it is something most of us just do - give where we see a need. 

In my mind, I was responding to the several posts I had just read on the results of craft shows and the low prices people were charging for things and they still weren't selling.... so then just giving them away.

It's good that I make my living farming and knitting - and not by writting  I'll go back to mainly lurking and knitting.


----------



## northwool (Jun 10, 2013)

In my experience, people who shop at farmer's markets, etc. are looking for a bargain, so most crafters don't get what they should for their work. Woodworking seems to be the exception. Juried sales are better, but charge a lot for your table, so you had better sell a large volume of your product in order to cover expenses and make a profit.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

I sold knitting at arts and craft shows for 17 years while also working full time at my "regular" job. I only sold from Labor Day to Christmas. As those 17 years rolled on, I learned what helped to turn a profit. I had accounts with yarn companies, just like yarn store owners, and bought at wholesale. I made hats and matching scarves, sweaters, baby blankets that had washable music boxes sewn in a pocket and customized Christmas stockings. I did a combination of hand and machine knitting. I took orders and did custom colors to match jackets. At my best one day show, I brought in $1200.00! Mostly my profit was between $8,000 and $12,000 per year...I claimed the income on my taxes. When I retired from my regular job, I only did shows one more year, moving away from my home state of Wisconsin and all the shows I was known at. I now sell my knitted items on Etsy and I'm writing up my patterns and sell those on Etsy and Ravelry. I also donate knitted items to various fund raisers and to the local animal shelter. It's fun and brings me in a bit of extra money, too.

http://www.ravelry.com/stores/lynne-ulicki-designs
www.imalulu.etsy.com


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

wgornick I don't think you should lurk, but if you put a controversial idea out there have a thick skin people will give their opinions. We each feel how we feel. You at least how it appears to me are coming from a survival point of view while many of us are in the same boat we likely undervalue our items we make so give them where we feel they are most appreciated. While I feel it was both rude and wrong to ask you for the pattern(possibly illegal as well)the individual may not have realized all of that. Sometimes the hardest part of a hurdle is making people understand that you don't give things away because you CHOOSE to make items for example out of wool yarn which tends to be very expensive plus buying the pattern and time to make it are all valuable and thereby you charge. I don't feel you did anything wrong by stating your opinion anymore than I feel I did any wrong by stating mine. It's a small world and the more we try and get along the bigger the world becomes and the more friends we manage to make


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

wgonick did exclude knitting for family and church donations.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Actually, I don't quite get your POV. As many of us here at KP do, I love to make things for friends and relatives, either as gifts or as something they ask for. Most of them would not know where to look for hand knitted custom items so they are going to go to a store and buy ready made--so it hardly takes away from any local custom knitters if there are any around here. I rarely ask them to buy the yarn, though if they want something very specific that I don't have in my ridiculously large stash, they sometimes do. It gives me joy to gift something I made. I am not going to feel guilty for that. And really, charity knitting is a completely different issue. The folks who receive the knitted items are not the custom made type of customer. So I don't see that as affecting your business either.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I have to agree..... with most of you. It's your knitting do with it as you will. However, the op has a point. It is impossible to get a decent price for your knitting, but for a few well established knitters, in high demand. But then if the farmer in her story had been smart and truly didn't want the cherries in her orchard to pull the price down on his own crop he could have bought her crop and sold it with his own. Yes, he would not have paid what it was worth, but he would have gotten rid of the "Free" cherries next door. It maybe that the op could find this knitter giving away her product and buy individual pieces from her for the price of the yarn... give or take, and thus leave her less time to flood the market with freebees. You never know, the knitter might be grateful to be able to get any of her money back, having felt bullied into supplying the shopper with freebees. Or it may be, he or she might be the shoppers relative and feel it necessary to have an outlet for the things she enjoys knitting.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

I just thought of something ... some designers say we are not allowed to sell things we make — which is BS as well but that's another discussion. :sm23: Yet here we have a knitter that states we MUST sell our things. And so you see, it doesn't work either way. Knitters are gonna knit and they're gonna give or sell them to whomever they please. Their time + their yarn + their skills = their decision.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok I have to ask what is OP?


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Montana Gramma said:


> When I know someone is really sincere in wanting to give something special but cannot afford the cash out lay, I will barter with them. They know up front how much the item is worth and we bargain what they have to barter. We keep it close in total amounts so neither feels out of sorts.
> Of course when it is a true need then from me it is a "gift".


I do this too, only not for knitting (I am too much a beginner), but for my art. For example, a lovely friend recently offered to give me one delcious dish of hors d'ouevre for my gallery reception recently, out of a list of three she suggested. Since I as the artist was hosting the reception and knowing I would be out of time last minute to prepare enough nice dishes, I suggested we trade: all three dishes delivered to the gallery right on time in exchange for a work of art I will make just for her, and was specific on size. She said she was thrilled with the idea and said yes! I was thrilled too. The reception was a wonderful success--40 friends came and I sold a half dozen works, which really helps. Plus now I have the pleasure of this deepened connection with my friend.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

tonyastewart said:


> Ok I have to ask what is OP?


"Original Poster" meaning the person who started the topic.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

You have been very lucky to be able to get income from your knitting for 15 yrs 
Maybe you should think about "pay back " and start giving to more charities.
We all have our choice of donating and it is some thing that makes me very happy knowing, some one will receive my hand knitted item when they maybe couldn't afford to buy it. 
I would never think of referring you to any person you seem to be selfish wanting for yourself just my opinion reading your blog


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Well I hope I can stay outta trouble on this also, but, as a hopeful designer, I think people often misinterpret that because designers at least in my case don't want people selling my design as their own just because they used my directions to make something does not mean they designed only that they followed my directions to get a finished product I do stipulate no redesigning my designs...it's complicated it really is and truthfully no one will ever be totally satisfied which is why new designs are always coming out.....but ripping peoples hard work and claiming it as your own that is hard to take ok now off my soap box


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry you aren't making money.
BUT----
I am still going to knit for charity and those in need of hand made items.
I knit for Greyhounds also.
Nope I don't make a dime. But I am happy at the end of the day knowing I HELPED someone somewhere.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Interesting. I have to ask you why you think that any of us who love to knit would refer a friend or a family member to a custom knitter if we want to be the ones to knit an item for them? We may not be knitting to supplement our income, we love the process of knitting and having the recipients appreciate OUR work. If I take the amount of hours and yarn it takes to complete a wrap to give to my mom, friend or neighbor, should I forego that and tell her to pay someone like you $200-$300?
> 
> Your request just doesn't make any sense.


I so agree with you. I do not believe any one should ask this of any of us who love to share our art. People do not need me to tell them how to spend their hard earned money. They know where they want to spend it. I quilt also and would never tell someone to go and buy one somewhere else. It is the best compliment one can give, is to request a homemade gift from me. But I do wish you well with your knitting business.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

I give my knitted items to friends, family and neighbors who do not ask me to knit for them because I like to give gifts. If an acquaintance, not a close friend, asks me- I take them yarn shopping and then quote a price. Usually they are unwilling to pay the price of the yarn so I disagree that those of us who "give away our yarn or items" are taking away from your business. Usually the people I knit for will not order a custom made garment or accessory and pay the going price especially since they can go to any store and buy like items for less. They usually don't want to wait unless it is something very, very special. As for the cherries--- we also have a small orchard. When we moved to our place there were a lot of sweet cherry trees and we couldn't pick and can them all so we invited the children in our area to come and pick to take to their families. We absolutely hate wasting food with so many people in need. If they are willing to expend the energy and time they are welcome to come and pick. There are other orchards in the area and I don't tell them what to do with their produce and I certainly will not tolerate them telling me not to be generous. Too, when we have an abundance of chicken or duck eggs we share with friends and family even though we sell them. If any of the other farmers/sellers in our area tried to influence me not to give our farm products away then I would ask them when they were going to come over and help me harvest them. From experience I'm sure they pretty quickly back down since they don't want to give away their labor. May I ask how and where you advertise and do you have repeat customers? Do you do mail order or only people in your area. Have you done the research to find your target age group or economic group? Through the years I have supplemented our family income by teaching beginners art and hand built/clay sculpting as well as knitting and sewing. Some classes were at my home while others were in libraries or night schools. I believe each of us must follow our conscience.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

bakrmom said:


> So if you are unable to sell your cherries you should let them go to waste rather than give them away?
> Coming from a farming background I can see your neighbors' POV however it's not their place (or yours) to set rules for others' sales/gifts


They did not set any rules, they just pointed out the consequences. Dairy farmers faced the same criticism when they dumped milk. Thinking it should be given away is a very simplistic view. It has big legal issues
for one thing for damages, injuries, illness attributed to the food, all kinds of lawsuits. Milk has to be pasteurized to be sold or given away Trees, land are damaged by people ignorant of procedure, Anything edible has a short shelf life if not refrigerated. Would you want a horde of people trampling in to your garden to help themselves or rummaging through your house? Then there is the trash they generate for the owner to clean up. Big costs for the farmer when he is already suffering from loss of income. Because you don't know where or when such a condition will arise, there is no procedure to handle the overflow. No central place to distribution. My son-in-law takes the overflow from the school garden he manages to the local Senior meal sites.
I have more problem with the folks at craft fairs who lower the prices by paying themselves 50cents an hour or less.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just read Georget's post written while I was writing mine....Georget, there is a difference between an individual dealing with friends and neighbors and a commercial operation depending on the income. You are small enough that giving away your excess is helping your friends but not enough to be jeopardizing someone running a business.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I always say I crochet cause it keeps me outta jail. I admit I am an intense personality, and I crochet to please ME. Today's market wants Flea Market Prices for carefully hand crafted items. If I put blood, sweat and tears into it a project, I will not undersell it I would rather give it away. I gift a lot, for family and close friends since I can create better than I can afford to buy. I do sell some items and I have sold patterns. I donate a lot to churches for fund raising raffles, non profit community aid programs and school silent auctions, Christmas Angel Trees, or donation barrels, Share the warmth programs like Coats for Kids, (they take hats too) homeless veterans and the like. Guess it feeds my ego when I see how much they earn or the big smile on someones face when they get an unexpected treasure. Point being it will take more than my small contribution to make or break the consumer market. So it's not a solution unless everyone is onboard...and still in the end Walmart will be the winner. I see your point I really do but ever since WWII hand crafted is synonymous with home made or second best. Today it is all about "BLING" John Q Public is your buyer and you cannot change him.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I made christening robes for my friends twin granddaughters, using their moms train from her wedding dress. So nerve racking cutting into that material!.

The payment back for me was to be invited to the christening and to see and hold those beautiful babies in those dresses.

Even if I had not been invited etc., I would not have charged them.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

It is in the second paragraph where she states the "except" part

quote=Yarnity]That's not what I read.[/quote]


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Once I was asked to make an afghan for this person to give to her boyfriend's daughter for her wedding. I was told she would pay me. This person would spend money like there was no tomorrow. But all she gave me for making this afghan was $60 - it may of covered the cost of the yarn, but that was it. Needless to say, when someone later asked me if I would make them an afghan, I gave them the price that I felt would be reasonable - and never heard from them again!

Now I do for charity or family - I am currently in the process of making afghans for my 7 seven Grandchildren for their wedding shower and their weddings - the youngest is 2 years old - but I want them to have something from Nanny if I do not live to see them married!

I have also "joined with" a lady on the East Coast - she crochets granny squares, and I put them together. She does not know how to join them - but that is okay - it is a Methodist woman along with a Catholic lady that are working together to provide warmth for those in need. In the meantime, I have a gained a new friend - and in speaking the first time for 3 hours and 11 minutes, we found how are lives are very much parallel with the other!

I have made a new Friend, and I am grateful to God for that!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I've read the responses to this point: the fact that has stayed w/me since the OP post is—from a practical POV, how are the knitters & the potential clients expected to meet?

They could live a mile apart or thousands, but (to my knowledge) there is no central contact point where either party could reach the other.

In theory I can see the OP's POV, but there is no practicality in how it would ever work.


----------



## godsbellybutton (Jan 13, 2015)

I am saddened by this discussion. Not because I agree or disagree with either point of view (I refuse to call them sides), but because there is a sense of needless antipathy between the holders of the various opinions. Knitting is a skill and a craft. A tool for creating art. If you have the skill and the will, I am pleased that you can make your knitting pay. If you are happy to knit for family, friends and neighbors, I share your joy and hope your recipients appreciate your efforts and your generosity. Instead of viewing this as a request to stop doing things my way, I feel the OP was expressing her frustration that our society so undervalues the efforts of artisans as to make it difficult to maintain a strong market for quality goods. I wish I could spend more time knitting and maybe someday feel my work merited juried shows or profitable sales. Then I, too, would have some decisions to make. Until then I will pray for your success and happiness, and I will knit away in my comfy chair in my quiet corner.


----------



## franknitter3 (Nov 28, 2014)

I am also a writer, sort of on hold, mostly journalism and a few magazine articles in the past. I've dabbled in trying to write fiction, short stories, and have been trying to get a novel written for over 25 years (keep getting blocked) that I know the sweep of the story but bog down on details : - 0

What is your pen name?


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Never thought of it that way..... thanks


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I neither give away my knitting other than to friends, family or charity or sell it, but I sure see your point. I had not thought of it that way. Best wishes to you and others who sell your wonderful art and hand work.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Best wishes to all who make their lovely work for sale!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

surely hope the OP is not discout=raged by the responses/.. I thought was selling for NEEDED income and i applaud that. Many who are not doing all they can for income needs are on some $ support, so I think if doing forability to help make ends meet is a good thing bashed by so many here.


----------



## Fredslie (Jun 27, 2014)

I think I understand where you're coming from. When your customer indicated she loved your items, but was unwilling to shell out money to purchase the items, then turned around and asked for the pattern to give to her supplier without cost, that pretty much sucks. She could have at least bought one or two items, then asked where you found your pattern, or if it was an original pattern offered to buy it from you. I find that many people are fairly rude about that. 

I made a lot of infinity scarfs in a different manner than normal. I had a lot of crocheters asking how I made them because they wanted their own (it was something I just made up). I explained to a few folks how to do it, then I started to see some being sold in competition for less than I was asking. That was upsetting.

I don't think you really find issue with people giving to others. I think the real problem is the recipients who don't understand the cost and time involved and therefore think that they shouldn't expect to pay much for them. That and the competitors who aren't willing to ask for what the items are worth. 

My mother keeps asking me to sell at her church bizarre, unfortunately, everyone there loves my work, but very few can afford it. They love the expensive yarn, but don't want to pay for it or can't pay for it.

I still knit for gifts, baby showers and charity, but I am holding off on selling for a while until I can get my head clear from the last time I sold. I made all of $30. Wasn't really worth it.

I get where you are coming from, but I think it is the recipients of the items that need to be schooled on what they are getting. Although, I'm not sure how to go about that education either. Sad as it is. 

It's frustrating when people know you are selling things that you have made so you can earn money, and when you know they can afford to purchase (I realize not everyone can), but they know that if they just went to WalMart or their friend they could get it for next to nothing or free. That's what the real stick is in this. When people are being cheap versus poor. Not sure how to say that better. Not that they can't afford it, they just want that bargain. 

I have one fellow knitter friend who has an interesting sales method. Instead of individual prices she has a poster board of her pricing, then part way through,if she isn't selling, she "slashes" prices. The catch is, she starts by asking 4 times the cost of the materials. When she "slashes", she takes it down to 3 times the cost of materials. That usually increases her sales quite a bit and she still gets what she wanted. I still don't know how I feel about that, but it works for her. And she seems to sell a lot (and her stuff is high end yarn).

Good luck to you. I hope you don't get a lot of prospective customers asking for "free" things. That makes for a disheartening day.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Good post. Although I only knit for myself I never thought of those knitting for an income. I also like your example with the cherry trees. :sm24:


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

I agree with the original poster. But, the stuff that I see hand knitted and given away probably are not as lovely as your knitted things. That's why, I don't give away many things I knit. The reaction would be yikes! I need to make it disappear. Sorry, but those hot pink and purple top down baby sweaters in cheap acrylic yarn with matching blankets, are not beautiful. And as charity goes, give what they need, money for mental health, education, food etc, I don't think a hat is going to change their lifes. The $4 spent on yarn is a better donation. 
My dentist, mechanic, nail technician, supermarket, gas station, don't give away freebies, why should we.


----------



## janblakeley (May 31, 2013)

I understand your problem, however I knit for charity and the items go to needy folk who could not afford to pay for hand knits. One of the items I made was a hand knitted babies christening gown. I could easily charged $100 + for it. Instead I gave it to a church that loans it out to families for christenings. Knitting is my way of giving back. Hope you understand .
Jan


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

kponsw said:


> "Original Poster" meaning the person who started the topic.


Thanks,I wanted to know as well! ????


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

wgornic said 'I'm not talking about knitting for your family or for fundraising at your church. I do that too. But for neighbours, friends, co-workers........ maybe you could refer them to someone who does it for a living.' I take this to mean charities too. 

As for the cherries, it would have been helpful if the neighbors had offered to buy them from you.

Sort of the same thing happens with knitters. I have a couple of bins of things I have been saving for my future grandkids, I have 5 children and only 1 is married with children. As time goes by styles and colors change so they are sort of dated and I think it would be better to give them to someone now. I don't sell them because I don't think they are good enough to sell on Etsy and I don't want to sell them for peanuts at a craft fair.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Fredslie said:


> I think I understand where you're coming from. When your customer indicated she loved your items, but was unwilling to shell out money to purchase the items, then turned around and asked for the pattern to give to her supplier without cost, that pretty much sucks. She could have at least bought one or two items, then asked where you found your pattern, or if it was an original pattern offered to buy it from you. I find that many people are fairly rude about that.
> 
> I made a lot of infinity scarfs in a different manner than normal. I had a lot of crocheters asking how I made them because they wanted their own (it was something I just made up). I explained to a few folks how to do it, then I started to see some being sold in competition for less than I was asking. That was upsetting.
> 
> ...


At our Market we place a sign showing the cost of making a quilt, approximate hours, $8 plus for fabric, usually 11 yards, batting, thread, this helps when people want custom orders ( other considerations are in the price too) and let's people know that they are buying a time sensitive item and it is worth what we ask. They can judge whether the cost per hour is worth it or not and I think they see the value. We pay taxes on our sales and that is figured in the price. If they want it, do not make it themselves or don't have the time, they buy.
I have at times added the yarn label to my knitted items for laundering purposes, price tag still on and have had comments of surprise at the cost of the yarn. They know they are getting a bargain, but not free, time and supplies wise. Knitting is not a money maker for me but rather a time user. I knit while traveling, sitting at the nursing home, on the phone chatting etc. Busy hands keep my brain alert I think and this is double time usage to me. If I love the project though I don't make a great deal on that particular item I will keep doing them. But practicality sets in when I consider I make 3 xs more making potholders, lol!


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

wgornic do you advertise locally so people wanting ustomised knitting know where they can find it?


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

Personally it takes all the fun out of knitting if I sell my project. Usually someone wants it in a different color or style. When that happens it takes me forever because I just dont want to work on it.
When I go to a craft show I never buy anything since I figure if I really want it I can make it myself.
So I only make what I want in the colors I want to work with. Usually if some one ask me to make them something I say no. If they really want it they can pay someone else.
I use cheap yarn (mostly Red ❤) & I am not a perfect knitter. 95* of my work goes to charity the rest to family.

As for the Cheeries... maybe you could of given the to a charity who would then have sold them...????


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

Personally it takes all the fun out of knitting if I sell my project. Usually someone wants it in a different color or style. When that happens it takes me forever because I just dont want to work on it.
When I go to a craft show I never buy anything since I figure if I really want it I can make it myself.
So I only make what I want in the colors I want to work with. Usually if some one ask me to make them something I say no. If they really want it they can pay someone else.
I use cheap yarn (mostly Red ❤) & I am not a perfect knitter. 95* of my work goes to charity the rest to family.

As for the Cheeries... maybe you could of given the to a charity who would then have sold them...????


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> I think thats a bit of a cheek, I knit for charity, its t raise funds for the Blind society, our government does not support them and they rely on donations to help the blind people, granted they do get a disability grant from the government but its a pittance R1200 a month, do the conversion into your own currency, and see if you can put a roof over your head and still feed yourself. All my work does get sold to raise these funds and I dont take a penny of it.


I know what you mean. If I had to rely on just my Social Security each month, I could, maybe get a nice spot under a bridge.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

This is a great discussion going here. We are learning a lot about business, the crafting market in general, the costs involved, successful selling strategies, the satisfaction of creating, the joy of giving, the need to educate, ways to find or develop markets or worthy recipients of our gifts. We have about as close as you could get to a significant group of world wide men and women to make some plans/suggestions of what has worked and what doesn't work, and implement them. And the pitfalls to avoid also. Let's hear from more of you. My contribution for today is from an in-law relative who did a lot of craft shows. She always said you will get a lot more traffic to your booth if you have something edible for sale with samples along with your craft items.


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

It would if you were depending on the cash for food or the hydro bill


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I knit and crochet all year long and sell what I can at a craft fair each November. I also do custom work as requested. I try to set my prices to fairly represent the time and materials so as not to undervalue other's work. What I don't sell, though, is often donated to charity so I can start fresh each January.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

I think hand-knitted and crocheted items lost their value when mass-produced items became cheaper than the yarn for crafting itself, not because women give away their knitting. In our age of consumerism, you can buy a hat in every size, color and style, and the low price is the result of competition. No stranger cares if you lovingly knitted something, they will only notice if the item is unique, made of really fancy yarn or if a celebrity made it popular. 
Because of this, most knitters are picky about who they gift their item, so you won't have that much competition if you sell custom-made items.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

May I speak to the time issue again. Now that I am retired, hohoho, takes 5 1/2 hours to mow the yard, lol, when there is no monetary value, i.e. an hourly wage set for the time we use, it is like it seems unvalued, just using it up because we can. And many just sell to recoup the cost of supplies, the social aspect, the feeling of being valued for creating etc. I know this when I participate in sales other than our Market. 
I know of no craft, other than exclusive one of a kind designs, that really garner their worth. We each decide if the time we use is being used to its best value for our life style. I will spend 400 hours hand quilting a favored person a quilt but will buy a gift certificate for those that do not know what such items entail or their worth.
When we offer a product to the public, it should be with the idea someone will pick up on it, duplicate it, etc., put that product to the best use, introduce it at your best sale and at a time you have several sales planned following it. Get your numbers out and move on to the next best idea or make the product new and improved, i.e. a scrubbie, a dish cloth , a potholder or towel as a grouping, wrapped around a bottle of dish detergent. I sold several bottles with a dress, added the scrubbies et al as a package and sold more. I buy the little detergent at the dollar store. Doesn't add much to the cost but makes a big visual impact , great hostess gift. Your buyer can add a note saying they are willing to help the hostess use her new gift! 
I made so many Barbie clothes when first married to supplement our income that I dreamt about them. They sold for $.50- 1.50 nice outfits. I was a stay at home mum out in the country, no vehicle etc. I used this time and valued it greatly. Now I spend more free time on KP and value that time in a different way.
Having to even contemplate extra income in this day and age is highly stressful for the retiree. Kudos to those who tackle it, you are not relying on society to fill every need and kudos to those too that use their valued time for others.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

I have tried many forms of art to make money: oil painting portraits, white porcelain pottery with roses on all the plates, dishes, mugs, cups, casserole dishes, etc..., Quilts, even custom wedding quilts, and I received the highest art award at Choate Rosemary Hall. But I never earned more than pennies per hour


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

When I worked full-time, I brought tons of yarn, knitting/crocheting books and craft supplies. Now, I finally have some time to get my stash down. It's fun for me to make beautiful items and then give them away as gifts, for holidays, birthdays, or just because. However, I make sure that I am giving my work to someone who is deserving, who on occasion gives back to me, and who appreciates my hard work. I really do understand how giving away stuff can make it hard for those that are trying to supplement an income, though. Perhaps the best thing to do is to have a select group of your work to sell, only & have a few items that you don't mind giving away. Certainly, my most expensive yarn items would not be giveaways, but would be sold! I'm not stupid, lol.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

jinx said:


> Cash cannot replace the feeling I get when I give my handcrafted item to someone.


my feelings exactly! it is better to give than receive.


----------



## 18931924 (Feb 11, 2013)

I knit for pleasure, charity and sale. Earlier this year (winter) I took a knee (lap) rug and a pair of fingerless mittens to our local shopping centre hoping to find someone using a wheelchair and was in need of both, I found an elderly lady in a chair and gave them to her, she thanked me very much for them and I walked away, vey pleased with myself knowing someone could use them, she didn't have a knee rug on her either
and when I saw her later she still had both on her.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cah said:


> I just thought of something ... some designers say we are not allowed to sell things we make - which is BS as well but that's another discussion. :sm23: Yet here we have a knitter that states we MUST sell our things. And so you see, it doesn't work either way. Knitters are gonna knit and they're gonna give or sell them to whomever they please. *Their time + their yarn + their skills = their decision.*





keetza said:


> I knit, therefore I am.
> 
> And *no one tells me how or why or for whom I knit.*





Georget said:


> ... I believe *each of us must follow our conscience.*


Georget, keetza, and cah have stated my thoughts exactly.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I hate to think of the wasted cherries. I think your neighbour was out of order.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

You are so right.


----------



## rhiannon43130 (Dec 21, 2014)

I understand. Only time I give is if they truly cannot afford my time and but can the yarn. I am disabled so knitting occupies my time, the visits generated by person receiving item means a lot. My dogs needs a break from me.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

wgornick said:


> Custom knitting has been a nice supplement to my farm income for the last 15 years or so. I depend on it to help pay my expenses. I love to knit, but must use all my hours in ways that generate income. There seems to be 2 main sources of competition: mass produced imports and knitters that give it away. The imports are generally shoddy materials put together poorly, so people who purchase these get what the pay for.
> 
> I would like to gently remind those of you who knit and then give away that yarn AND your labor, that maybe it is affecting a custom knitter in your area. I'm not talking about knitting for your family or for fundraising at your church. I do that too. But for neighbours, friends, co-workers........ maybe you could refer them to someone who does it for a living.
> 
> ...


It would help immensely if postees would read the original post carefully! The OP states she is not talking about donated goods or gifts to family.

I have seen way too many insane posts from people who knit/crochet items and only charge for yarn or a silly number based in the price of the yarn. The ignore the skill needed to make the item, the time needed to make the item and overhead. From reading the original post this is the group the original poster is writing about.

I had one person make the insane comment that if she charged for her labor people could not afford it. Can you see telling the plumber, electrician or mechanic not to charge you for their skilled labor. Let me know how that works. Do you really think they would give away their labir? No they will not they have a business to run and they are running it like a business.

If someone can't afford to pay for the labor in making an item they can't afford the item!

Not charging for labor devalues the skills and quality a knitter/crocheter has put into an item. And is a dumb business move. Neither you nor other crafters will reap the profit that should come from the experience going into an item. This hurts everyone who is trying to produce quality items for sale to non family/friends.

Kinda like the Uber and Lift drivers undermining the working middle class!


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

bakrmom said:


> So if you are unable to sell your cherries you should let them go to waste rather than give them away?
> Coming from a farming background I can see your neighbors' POV however it's not their place (or yours) to set rules for others' sales/gifts


Also coming from a farming background I know that farming is intended as a profit making business. If people will not pay for the product they are making an economic decision that the product, in this case cherries, do not have enough value to them to pay for them. From a business prospective which farming is, a business, it is better to let them go to waste. This will maontaon, reduce the drop or increase the price of the cherries in that particular market. It is about supply and demand and maximizing profitability.

Just like selling handicraft items for profit.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

gr8 said:


> Read through the original post - she does exempt fundraising - take a deep breath; count to 10.


????


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

tonyastewart said:


> Ok I have to ask what is OP?


Either Original Post or Original Poster


----------



## littlebunny (Oct 11, 2016)

deleted response


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

Pleasr review the original post! A lot of comments are totally off base regarding what was posted originally.

A lot of posts sound like they are being made by illiterate, whiny crybabies. 

Very sad that original poster is being bashed for many things she did not say or imply in her original post.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

It is so totally obvious that MANY that are responding to this post have not read the original post all the way through. Go back and re-read the post before commenting. I get very irritated when this happens, not following this thread any more.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

people that want to buy will buy, the ones that don't, won't. It's not always a case of not appreciating the value, but what one can afford. 

my parents canned and froze everything they could from our gardens and fruit trees. We still had excess that was given away. did it hurt area fruit/veg. stands? I doubt it because the people dad gave to were not in a position to buy anyway. 
When we had more eggs than we could sell the excess was taken to market, what didn't sell there was offered to our local churches, for families in need.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

HMQ said:


> Pleasr review the original post! A lot of comments are totally off base regarding what was posted originally.
> 
> A lot of posts sound like they are being made by illiterate, whiny crybabies.
> 
> Very sad that original poster is being bashed for many things she did not say or imply in her original post.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rhiannon43130 said:


> I understand. Only time I give is if they truly cannot afford my time and but can the yarn. I am disabled so knitting occupies my time, the visits generated by person receiving item means a lot. *My dogs needs a break from me.*


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

HMQ said:


> ... If someone can't afford to pay for the labor in making an item they can't afford the item!
> 
> Not charging for labor devalues the skills and quality a knitter/crocheter has put into an item. And is a dumb business move. Neither you nor other crafters will reap the profit that should come from the experience going into an item. This hurts everyone who is trying to produce quality items for sale to non family/friends. ...


Very true.

But, there are different people and different markets. I do not _wish_ to sell my projects; selling is too much of a hassle. Since I seem unable to cease producing projects, I find other means of disposing of them. 
Spur of the moment gifts to someone who admires something I'm wearing or just showing at knitting group. 
Planned gifts to someone I believe deserving of it - even if it's a stranger who's a great knitter.

Most of those to whom I give my knits are quite able to buy at high prices. Some have even offered to pay me, but that's a no-no in my book. Is my gift stopping them from buying someone else's product? Not likely, and even if it were ... That's not my concern. My 'payment' is their smiles when I give them my whatever. My 'payment' is to see my gift in use.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

wgornick said:


> I think what is rankling many is my poor choice of words. "Donation" - for many this is their altruistic way to give back or pay forward or just to make the world a better place. When I wrote that, I was thinking of really thinking about how those folks affect us, as it is something most of us just do - give where we see a need.
> 
> In my mind, I was responding to the several posts I had just read on the results of craft shows and the low prices people were charging for things and they still weren't selling.... so then just giving them away.
> 
> It's good that I make my living farming and knitting - and not by writting  I'll go back to mainly lurking and knitting.


Dont feel bad - you put it well - this Forum is made up of many wonderful people with different ideas. Thank goodness we don't all share the same opinions - this Forum would be very dull indeed. Keep doing what you are doing - sounds good to me.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

i like this post, agree


sueandlynette said:


> Dont feel bad - you put it well - this Forum is made up of many wonderful people with different ideas. Thank goodness we don't all share the same opinions - this Forum would be very dull indeed. Keep doing what you are doing - sounds good to me.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes I agree, as I said on page one. Payment does not have to be cash. A smile, a thank you, and the feeling you get from making someone else happy is worth more than gold.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Very true.
> 
> But, there are different people and different markets. I do not _wish_ to sell my projects; selling is too much of a hassle. Since I seem unable to cease producing projects, I find other means of disposing of them.
> Spur of the moment gifts to someone who admires something I'm wearing or just showing at knitting group.
> ...


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Very true.
> 
> But, there are different people and different markets. I do not _wish_ to sell my projects; selling is too much of a hassle. Since I seem unable to cease producing projects, I find other means of disposing of them.
> Spur of the moment gifts to someone who admires something I'm wearing or just showing at knitting group.
> ...


It sounds like you are talking about something different from what the OP started the discussion about.

She says she is not referring to nor donating to charity is who the OP was talking about.

It seems like her point is for people who make and sell items for "low ball" prices that does not include the cost of labor and sometimes does not include the cost of yarn. A few posters on various sites state they get donated yarn (I have no clue how) and only charge very low prices because yarn is free and they do not charge for their actual labor.

Seeing knit/crochet items at such low prices sets the expectation for buyers that knit/crochet items should be priced very low. This is a falsehood because it hurts everyone who tries to sell items priced to include labor and associated costs to make the items.

People want and value handmade items that is why we frequently get asked to make things. If they want us to make them an item they should be prepared to pay for it. I can't go to a framing shop or jeweler and ask them to make me something for free. If the choose to give a gift they give a gift but they would not stay in business for long if they did not charge for their time, labor , overhead etc.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

HMQ said:


> It sounds like you are talking about something different from what the OP started the discussion about.
> 
> She says she is not referring to nor donating to charity is who the OP was talking about.
> 
> ...


We have a similar issue with people thinking it's ok to ask my hubby to do a painting for them for free. Not even the offer of buying the canvas or paints. Luckily, he has no trouble saying no to them. He likes to remind them "if it was easy, everyone would be doing it".


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

You cannot put hand knitting on the same level as, say, tiling. Many people can cook, paint or grow their own food, which is why they usually can't get a good price for their product - it's a hobby many people do. Knitting is something that every woman was taught until recent decades because it was cheaper to make your own clothes than to buy them, and the stigma of poverty seems to have stayed. Unless a hand-knitted item is different in some way, most people will only look at the price and the ease of care. A lot of small farms survived by selling uncommon produce or eco-products (to wealthier people). Maybe small businesses would be lucky by focusing on rich customers (unique is fashionable) and sell in boutiques instead of markets.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

wgornick said:


> Custom knitting has been a nice supplement to my farm income for the last 15 years or so. I depend on it to help pay my expenses. I love to knit, but must use all my hours in ways that generate income. There seems to be 2 main sources of competition: mass produced imports and knitters that give it away. The imports are generally shoddy materials put together poorly, so people who purchase these get what the pay for.
> 
> I would like to gently remind those of you who knit and then give away that yarn AND your labor, that maybe it is affecting a custom knitter in your area. I'm not talking about knitting for your family or for fundraising at your church. I do that too. But for neighbours, friends, co-workers........ maybe you could refer them to someone who does it for a living.
> 
> ...


hmmmm....if I had to supplement my income with hand or machine knitting I would have starved to death about 20 some years ago. It would be easier to get a part time job in retail.
I knit for charities and a few holiday gifts. People just don't want to pay enough to even cover the cost of the yarn but the price is right when it's free. That's why I give to Operation Safety Net mostly. I would rather warm the head of a homeless man than someone just looking for a freebie.


----------



## Debra Slocum (Nov 13, 2016)

Being a fiber artist, I believe God blessed me with this gift. No one, and I mean no one in my immediate or extended family has an inkling to express creativity in any way, shape, or form. This being said, numerous times I haved I blessed others with gifts of my created items, and they have shown their friends, family, neighbors.. which has generated many orders for my created items. By blessing others, I am also blessed.
Put yourself out there. Knit for a local charity, donate those items, like a hospital Neonatal unit. Make sure each item has your business tag, name & number in it....every nurse, doctor, mother, grandmother, aunt, all thier friends, neighbors, coworkers are going to know who you are and how you generously blessed them. ...Blessing are also financial...just sayin..


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

My husband teaches people to fly. He has worked hard to qualify to do this job. Yet he has had people say "if you ever want company I'll go up with you". In other words they expect a free flight.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

inishowen said:


> My husband teaches people to fly. He has worked hard to qualify to do this job. Yet he has had people say "if you ever want company I'll go up with you". In other words they expect a free flight.


This type of thing seems to go on everywhere. We've planted 50 - 100 small trees on our property every year for about thirty years. We've gone from open farm land to wooded property. I have repeated requests from people wanting to dig and take our trees since "we have so many of them". It takes all kinds.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Kathie said:


> This type of thing seems to go on everywhere. We've planted 50 - 100 small trees on our property every year for about thirty years. We've gone from open farm land to wooded property. I have repeated requests from people wanting to dig and take our trees since "we have so many of them". It takes all kinds.


 Yes, it does...we have a small survey business and some people expect us to come back years later and look for a pin, add another pin, give them a new plat because they don't want to look for the 4 copies they received at the end of the job, or their attorney will call and ask for help for 'free' which really takes a lot of nerve.
I'm always hollering about it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

HMQ said:


> ... A few posters on various sites state they get donated yarn (I have no clue how)


How to receive donated yarn?

:sm21: Knit in public frequently at the same location. Sooner or later, someone who sees you there regularly will come up and ask if you would like the yarn they have - their own, or inherited - that they no longer want.

:sm21: Join a group of knitters who meet at a public venue, and the same thing happens, in addition to which, any group member who decides to destash just plops her unwanted yarn on the table, and it goes home with someone else. I've never seen any that went back home with the person who offered it.

:sm21: In the workplace, just a hint that you'd willingly accept others unwanted yarns will build your stash overnight!

:sm21: Heck! If you're on sites such as KP, it's possible to receive a PM asking for your address so that someone half-way across the continent and who you've never laid eyes on can send you a box of yarn they think you'll like - unasked for!!!

It matters not if one is a penny-pinching young mother or an elder who's obviously not pinching pennies anymore; the yarn comes in.


HMQ said:


> People want and value handmade items that is why we frequently get asked to make things. If they want us to make them an item they should be prepared to pay for it. I can't go to a framing shop or jeweler and ask them to make me something for free. If the choose to give a gift they give a gift but they would not stay in business for long if they did not charge for their time, labor , overhead etc.


But not every knitter is in business. I don't suppose there are hobby-plumbers, hobby-framers, or hobby-jewelers, but there *are* hobby-knitters, and they do sometimes just give away the things they knit, without considering that they might be preventing someone who knits for income from earning.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kathie said:


> This type of thing seems to go on everywhere. We've planted 50 - 100 small trees on our property every year for about thirty years. We've gone from open farm land to wooded property. I have repeated requests from people wanting to dig and take our trees since "we have so many of them". It takes all kinds.


You're lucky the bother asking! I used to plant flowering annuals - marigolds and such - and flowering perennials - columbines, all grown from seed, along the front edge of our postage-stamp sized front yard. When I saw two women blithely pulling them up and traipsing off down the street, I stopped. They actually argued that it was OK for them to pull up plants by the roots and make off with them!!! Adult women, _not_ juvenile delinquents!!!


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You're lucky the bother asking! I used to plant flowering annuals - marigolds and such - and flowering perennials - columbines, all grown from seed, along the front edge of our postage-stamp sized front yard. When I saw two women blithely pulling them up and traipsing off down the street, I stopped. They actually argued that it was OK for them to pull up plants by the roots and make off with them!!! Adult women, _not_ juvenile delinquents!!!


No, not juvenile delinquents "Adult delinquents" - and we wonder where kids get these ideas! As my dad used to say "the nut doesn't fall far from the tree"


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Fundogknit said:


> I agree with the original poster. But, the stuff that I see hand knitted and given away probably are not as lovely as your knitted things. That's why, I don't give away many things I knit. The reaction would be yikes! I need to make it disappear. Sorry, but those hot pink and purple top down baby sweaters in cheap acrylic yarn with matching blankets, are not beautiful. And as charity goes, give what they need, money for mental health, education, food etc, I don't think a hat is going to change their lifes. The $4 spent on yarn is a better donation.
> My dentist, mechanic, nail technician, supermarket, gas station, don't give away freebies, why should we.


Wow- I make top down baby sweaters with acrylic ( Brava from KnitPicks) . When I do sell them, it's for $25. But, mostly I give them to the Mothers' group at Church or the hospital. They are neither cheap nor ugly.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I didn't know how to take that post either as our group donates lots of hats, that are very appreciated by those receiving them.



vikicooks said:


> Wow- I make top down baby sweaters with acrylic ( Brava from KnitPicks) . When I do sell them, it's for $25. But, mostly I give them to the Mothers' group at Church or the hospital. They are neither cheap nor ugly.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

HMQ said:


> It would help immensely if postees would read the original post carefully! The OP states she is not talking about donated goods or gifts to family.
> 
> I have seen way too many insane posts from people who knit/crochet items and only charge for yarn or a silly number based in the price of the yarn. The ignore the skill needed to make the item, the time needed to make the item and overhead. From reading the original post this is the group the original poster is writing about.
> 
> ...


Plumbers and electricians are a necessity; a hand knit sweater is not. We have to pay the price for something we Need, not always for something we want.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

MzKnitCro said:


> I didn't know how to take that post either as our group donates lots of hats, that are very appreciated by those receiving them.


I must be cranky tonight- I seem to be taking exception to a few of the comments!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Probably time for us to unwatch, walk away and knit something fun 



vikicooks said:


> I must be cranky tonight- I seem to be taking exception to a few of the comments!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You're lucky the bother asking! I used to plant flowering annuals - marigolds and such - and flowering perennials - columbines, all grown from seed, along the front edge of our postage-stamp sized front yard. When I saw two women blithely pulling them up and traipsing off down the street, I stopped. They actually argued that it was OK for them to pull up plants by the roots and make off with them!!! Adult women, _not_ juvenile delinquents!!!


I've had that happen as well. I had flowers planted around my rural mailbox that someone dug out and took and daffodils that I planted in my woods have also been dug and taken. I guess it would be more conspicuous digging trees.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Kathie said:


> This type of thing seems to go on everywhere. We've planted 50 - 100 small trees on our property every year for about thirty years. We've gone from open farm land to wooded property. I have repeated requests from people wanting to dig and take our trees since "we have so many of them". It takes all kinds.


point them to the full grown trees and tell them to dig them up. See if they get the hint.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Sorry you aren't making money.
> BUT----
> I am still going to knit for charity and those in need of hand made items.
> I knit for Greyhounds also.
> Nope I don't make a dime. But I am happy at the end of the day knowing I HELPED someone somewhere.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Well said.


Jessica-Jean said:


> Very true.
> 
> But, there are different people and different markets. I do not _wish_ to sell my projects; selling is too much of a hassle. Since I seem unable to cease producing projects, I find other means of disposing of them.
> Spur of the moment gifts to someone who admires something I'm wearing or just showing at knitting group.
> ...


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

books said:


> point them to the full grown trees and tell them to dig them up. See if they get the hint.


Lady Bird Johnson's Beautification Campaign was/is a flop in our area when people went along the highway and collected so many seeds from the wild flowers that the only thing left over the years has been weeds growing. You could drive by anytime of the day and see people out in the middle of the bypass with bags gathering. And the kicker is there is a nursery right across the road in a small shopping plaza that they could purchase seeds from. But free is better I guess.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

SandyLulay said:


> I have thought about trying a craft show. My knitting is not very professional and I am slow.
> But I always think "maybe next year". Then realize I cannot knit fast enough to keep up with my 13 grand children. Christmas and birthdays, etc.


Yes, that's me too. Friends often tell me I should sell my stuff, but what with all the kids and grandkids, friends and so on, I don't have the time or inclination to knit for profit. I like to think about the person who will receive the gift when I pick it up. When someone offers to buy the yarn and "pay for my time," (heh, heh) I have to bite my tongue. Let's see, even at minimum wage, that sweater will cost several hundred bucks. I just get vague, dither a bit, and change the subject. However, I might have cashed in on simple red and blue slipper socks or headbands or something when the CHICAGO CUBS got to the World Series. Cubs stuff everywhere, so something different would have sold quickly. By the way, WOO HOO CUBS! We Chicagoans are still basking in the glory.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I have just donated three boxes of knit and crocheted items to a charity organization with which I have shared for several years. These are people who are not within your range of customers--homeless for many reasons--Like Superstorm Sandy, for example. I like the idea that I am giving people something that gives them comfort and lets them know that people care about them and their struggle. I cannot afford to donate money so I give of my time and love. It's what I do and always will do.

I appreciate your vocation--Keep on keeping on--there is no conflict in market here.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry if I caused an uproar here, but we are all entitled to do what we want with our knitted items.
I have a box of 48 kids hats to take to one of our local schools that has a high level of poverty.


----------



## CarlySueP (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you so much for your post. 

We all need to be reminded of the value of our work. Making gifts is private, and giving to charity or to a fundraiser is a choice. 

But when we give away our work for no reason at all, we are affecting people who need to make a living. Just think it through, everyone. Is your own time so worthless, that you would give it away and deprive a person of their livelihood? When we do that, we de-value all of our work, and make it less valuable to all.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CarlySueP said:


> Thank you so much for your post.
> 
> We all need to be reminded of the value of our work. Making gifts is private, and giving to charity or to a fundraiser is a choice.
> 
> But when we give away our work for no reason at all, we are affecting people who need to make a living. Just think it through, everyone. Is your own time so worthless, that you would give it away and deprive a person of their livelihood? When we do that, we devalue all of our work, and make it less valuable to all.


Please, define "give away our work for no reason at all".

If something is mine, am I not free to give it to whomever, whenever, for whatever reason or no reason at all? 
Must one always have a _reason_ for giving away something?? 
Is it somehow wrong or improper for me to whip off the scarf I just completed and give it to someone who admired it?? 
If so, I must be damned.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

I guess I see her point, but it's not the same as stealing someone's business. Translators have a hard time finding decent hourly rates because agencies are stingy and prefer giving orders to old ladies who "do it fon fun, and you earn a bit too". Are the translators, who have a degree for this kind of work, going to beat up the old ladies or blame the stingy customers? They find better customers, specialize in a specific field or find other types of work. The OP did not even have any professional training, a degree in knitting doesn't exist, so blaming other knitters for not being able to make a living out of it doesn't seem fair. You do something that makes you stand out out the crowd, sell popular cartoon beanies or fancy hats out of alpaca.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MashaBistitchual said:


> I guess I see her point, but it's not the same as stealing someone's business. Translators have a hard time finding decent hourly rates because agencies are stingy and prefer giving orders to old ladies who "do it fon fun, and you earn a bit too". Are the translators, who have a degree for this kind of work, going to beat up the old ladies or blame the stingy customers? They find better customers, specialize in a specific field or find other types of work. The OP did not even have any professional training, a degree in knitting doesn't exist, so blaming other knitters for not being able to make a living out of it doesn't seem fair. You do something that makes you stand out out the crowd, sell popular cartoon beanies or fancy hats out of alpaca.


Thank you for putting this in perspective!! :sm24: :sm24:

If there isn't a college or university degree in hand-knitting in North America, it's our loss. There _are_ fine arts degrees in fiber arts which do (or _can_) include knitting, but I sincerely doubt any of those graduates are peddling their knits at craft fairs.

For those who wish to study knitting or crocheting, there are courses. The Yarn Craft Council's website has all the information necessary about them: http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/register.html

Of course, just as college and university diplomas aren't free, neither are those strictly yarny certifications. They _all_ require completion and judging of required projects, not just what the knitter/crocheter feels like making. Oh, and actual written assignments too. Again, I doubt many holders of those certifications are selling their products at craft fairs.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

This is so true! I enjoying knitting for friends, gifts, and charity. However, if someone other than a friend asks me to knit a baby sweater/hat/blanket, I do ask a minimal amount for "labor" plus they choose and buy their choice of yarn. I really believe this is quite fair. When we do "sell" our handiwork, we certainly do not make what our project is truly worth....and many people do not even realize the amount of time we put forth.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

how wonderful....knitting so many hats for kids that will really need them. I, too, knit hats for charity (for women with breast cancer & pediatric cancer patients), and hats to be included in layette sets for low-income families; also, hats for a fund raising project for a local animal rescue group. Recently, I knit 6 baby sweaters w/matching hats, bought bibs and burpees and sent this box to "Newborns in Need". It is so rewarding, to me, to be able to do for others--every stitch helps.......right!? :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Rosehall (Aug 14, 2015)

Most of us, who love knitting and have been doing it for decades, have drowned our relatives in hand-knits and have to find people to give our items to. I have bags of hats, scarves and cowls and they are constantly being added to, that I "give away". I want to give them! If I didn't would it increase the amount of requests to professional knitters? I think not. Also if we all did what you asked and stopped giving to neighbours, friends and co-workers, firstly what would WE do and secondly could the professional knitters fill the void. I suppose your reply would be that then we would all be able to make money by knitting. I, for one, don't want to make what someone picks. Part of my pleasure is to choose my yarn and my pattern and then if I decide I don't like it, to put it aside or unpick it.

I respect that you are making an effort to support yourself, it must be hard when you can't make ends meet, but perhaps you could consider an alternative to knitting, which we all know will never make you a millionaire (unless you are a Kaffe Fassett).

You say you have farm income, maybe you could do better with growing organic fruit and vegetables or making jam, pies and chutneys. People pay much more for food from the perspective of how much time you have to put in.

But I think you are dreaming if you think we will change our knitted gifting practices.


----------

